# Specifications and Layout plans for older Concorde MHs



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can anybody please direct me to any sources for the Specifications and Layout plans for older Concorde MHs from about 2005 to 2011.

Many thanks for any replies.

Geoff


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Can anybody please direct me to any sources for the Specifications and Layout plans for older Concorde MHs from about 2005 to 2011.
> 
> Many thanks for any replies.
> 
> Geoff


Yer tiz Geoff

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/concorde/archive.php

Psst wanna buy a low mileage 2005 Charisma?

:wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody please direct me to any sources for the Specifications and Layout plans for older Concorde MHs from about 2005 to 2011.
> ...


Thanks for that useful link.

Re the Charisma, I will PM you tomorrow.

Geoff


----------

